# Audi TT MK2 3.2 V6 Aftermarket Exhuast



## epoh (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi all,
I am in the search for an aftermarket exhaust for my Audi TT MK2 3.2 V6,
I have locally brands like MTM, ABT, Milltek and Supersprint. I hope to have your views as to which brand of exhaust would have the best sound bringing out the bark and bubbling of the V6 engine... the stock exhaust is not bad sounding but its just too soft and only bubbling above 3k rpm..
Thanks in advance for any inputs or comments.
Cheers


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT MK2 3.2 V6 Aftermarket Exhuast (epoh)*

I'll recommend ya to use these..

Eisenmann Exhaust 

They're the 1st company who create the F1 sound in thier products,
You'll got lovely voice...
http://www.beastpower.com/prod...2.mov







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## epoh (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT MK2 3.2 V6 Aftermarket Exhuast (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_
I'll recommend ya to use these..

Eisenmann Exhaust 

They're the 1st company who create the F1 sound in thier products,
You'll got lovely voice...
http://www.beastpower.com/prod...2.mov







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man...the sound of the M5 is totally wicked...I will check out eisenmann...
Cheers


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Their exhaust for the V6 isn't ready yet, only for the 2.0T


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT MK2 3.2 V6 Aftermarket Exhuast (epoh)*

Hi,
I have Milltek 2x2.
Shape is different than usual aftermarket exhaust (Eisenmann, ABT, Pogea, MTM,...) where inner and outer pipes aren't aligned together.
Milltek just follows the shape of the car. Pipes are not "straight" but with an angle outwards...
For the sound: not too agressive, not "noisy". Wanna compare (it's not like real sound but it gives you a rough idea) got to http://www.millteksport.com/me...d=370



























_Modified by Skybird at 10:19 AM 10/10/2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_Their exhaust for the V6 isn't ready yet, only for the 2.0T

check it here for 3.2 V6
http://www.vividracing.com/cat....html


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (uaeprince)*

I have a special Milltek Quad exhaust system. The tips are dipped ceramic black.


----------



## epoh (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_I have a special Milltek Quad exhaust system. The tips are dipped ceramic black.

















Hi Duo3nan,

Noticed you cut the original audi rear valance to fit the quad milltek exhaust tips, did you use the template provided from milltek? Was it difficult to estimate or cut to fit them perfectly?
Cheers


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (epoh)*

APS cut it with a saw from a template downloaded from the Milltek site.


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (duo3nan)*

Did the same with mine using the template...
Man, this is not the original Audi valence.
I already ask the origin of the valence, but got no reply from duo3man...


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (Skybird)*

Sorry Skybird, must have missed your post.
It is an Audi valance, its part of their Audi exclusive bodykit.
They do this one as well as the s-line kit.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I've heard that both Miltek and Remus exhausts lose power on the 3.2L TT. I'm going to call Eisenhaus today and see what's going on with their exhaust system. I'll let you know.


----------



## epoh (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_I've heard that both Miltek and Remus exhausts lose power on the 3.2L TT. I'm going to call Eisenhaus today and see what's going on with their exhaust system. I'll let you know.

Hi NeverOEM,
Thanks, will be very interested to know as its definitely going to be a decision factor.
Cheers


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (epoh)*

What you have to remember is that any power increases from the exhaust are going to be minimal.
I changed my for the exhaust note, not a lot else.
I'd also like to read the report your quoting from that says the 3.2 milltek exhaust actually loses power, bit of a heavy comment without actually backing it up with any real proof.


_Modified by duo3nan at 1:27 AM 10/14/2008_


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (duo3nan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duo3nan* »_What you have to remember is that any power increases from the exhaust are going to be minimal.
I changed my for the exhaust note, not a lot else.
I'd also like to read the report your quoting from that says the 3.2 milltek exhaust actually loses power, bit of a heavy comment without actually backing it up with any real proof.


x2


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT MK2 3.2 V6 Aftermarket Exhuast (epoh)*

check this voice out.. in here...

http://www.artevo.de/Audi-TT-8J.61.0.html
Luv it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT MK2 3.2 V6 Aftermarket Exhuast (uaeprince)*

Just what the guys at Eisenhaus told me. They had made the exhaust for the 2.0T and the 3.2L. The 2.0 was good to go but the 3.2L was way too loud and apparently had a very different sound. So they got the exhaust from Milltek and Remus to see if they could figure out how they did it and apparently on a dyno they lose power. But hey man, if you're just in it for the exhaust note, it makes no difference.


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT MK2 3.2 V6 Aftermarket Exhuast (NeverOEM)*

So what your saying is a company that is making an exhaust to compete with another company tells you that the competition is producing an exhaust that loses the car power and you believe them?
Ive contacted Milltek with this, ( They are in fact sponsors on the forum i own and i wouldnt let them have any sponsorship whatsoever if this was the case) and they have offered to put my car on a rolling road with the OEM exhaust and the one i have fitted. Ive also been sent all the figures about gains from my exhaust. The most you'll will see from any exhaust system is minimal, and also has to take in other factors such as the fuel your running your car on, air intake, whether the exhaust system is catback or not, outside air temperature, humidity etc.
All these factors have to be taken into consideration.
But lets not make any bones about this, most people buy the exhausts for the exhaust note and the aesthetic look, nothing more.
If your expecting big gains from any exhaust system your going to be sorely dissapointed, its the wrong route to go down full stop.
Grant.


----------



## epoh (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT MK2 3.2 V6 Aftermarket Exhuast (duo3nan)*

Understood that exhaust like eisenmann will need to cut the centre pipe of the original stock exhaust to fit the cat back box.
Does any one know whether miltek needs to do the same?
Would definitely prefer not to cut or modify the stock exhaust.
And for sure, by changing the cat back is for good looks and more aggressive sounding as a bonus, but it definitely be a drag if it lose power even compare to stock exhaust..








Cheers


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT MK2 3.2 V6 Aftermarket Exhuast (epoh)*

hey, I'm just saying what I was told. Eisenhaus is a good product though, had it on my last car and the sound was pure aural sex. Beautiful sound. As far as if the stock exhaust needs to be modified, I'm not sure. 
I also chose Eisenhaus because it wasn't the first choice most people would have and Milltek was too quiet for my taste. Sounds good though.


----------



## duo3nan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT MK2 3.2 V6 Aftermarket Exhuast (NeverOEM)*

Pure Aural Sex.lol
Gonna have to remember that line, might come in useful later.
I live in a Valley and the exhaust note going up my road is too loud as it is, but i care. ;.)
I wasnt having a go at you buddy, far from it. But being a forum owner i know how easy it is to start saying something bad about a product and how it gets out of hand. Eisenhaus have nothing to lose by what theyve said, all to gain.
I'd like you to try and get them to prove it.
On another note, mines getting lowered in a few weeks. That should increase the bhp. (Joke).


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT MK2 3.2 V6 Aftermarket Exhuast (duo3nan)*

lol, no worries bro, just saying what I've heard. I've got nothing but respect for Milltek, I know they make some quality stuff, that goes with out a doubt. And I have no experience or knowledge of Remus. I just know how much I loved my Eisenhaus set up


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT MK2 3.2 V6 Aftermarket Exhuast (NeverOEM)*

Check this out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2oPsm-XTQc

Now, you'll get the picture.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

